# auger blades



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

So heres the deal: 

Me and my buddy went out with bassmastermjb, mrphish42, and leadcorebean a couple weekends ago (thanks again guys!), and I got to see how an auger in tip-top condition cuts thru the ice. It was then that I knew my blades were pretty much toast, and could use some sharpening.

Long story short, now they're even more crap then they were before -- wont even *start* a hole! Just spins around wildly on top of the ice!! (and before this, it would cut, but took like 5 times longer than it should) All I did was "touch up" the edge that was already there. (the blades say 8" mora if that helps any)

Right now work is sloooowww, and I can't really justify buying a new pair... I'd just like to get it back to where it can at least *start* a hole again! Is there anyway to get the angle back again? 

We've got the "ice fever" now, and all we can use are peoples fresh old holes!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Some shops have a blade exchange but other than shipping them to a place that specializes in them your pretty much sol.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

when i checked the official site i think it said like 30 bucks 

i think that kames sports carries them in north canton, possibly gander mountain also. 

for the 8" morra


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Gander should have them right around 20$ same as Mark. (I'm not sure of his price) I would go ahead and pay the bucks and get fresh set of blades...

I'd then head out to a good old farm pond and catch 20-30$ worth of gills to help with the cost of the blades.. Dinner for the week!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i took a set of blades to mog- bait and tackle last season and they have a guy that will sharpen them it was around 8 bucks last yr, they worked pretty good not like new but better than it was...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im on my sec yr and about 200 holes later I need to touch mine up again. Use a knife hone and keep them on the auger when sharpening. Less chance for gettin cut. If not you have to take them as mentioned or buy a set. Also make sure your bolts are not bent. They will throw the cut out of center. Wont start right.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry guys, you ruined your blades. I'll explain why, if you stop by for another set. Same goes for everyone else with dull blades, either put a shim in them or have the blades professionally sharpened..........Mark


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WHJR15, 

I just replaced mine. Sounds like we have the same auger. My old ones still have some life left in them and your free to have them if you want them. I'll be at berlin Wendsday and Moggie on Saturday. Stop out and get some perch jerkin in Sat. and i'll bring the blades for you.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> Sorry guys, you ruined your blades. I'll explain why, if you stop by for another set. Same goes for everyone else with dull blades, either put a shim in them or have the blades professionally sharpened..........Mark



I kinda figured as much, but figured I'd ask anyway...

And lovin life, I appreciate the offer, but I think I might have to break down and get new ones (how else would I spend my time being laid off?!?!  )... I planned on going out wednesday near home, and am sick of being stuck to fishing other peoples holes!! Thanks again though!


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Dont feel bad I bought a brand new 8" Lazer 2 years ago and right out the box it cut like someone used it to drill a post hole ( that is compared to my buddies thisis like 5 years old)!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

whjr15 said:


> I kinda figured as much, but figured I'd ask anyway...
> 
> And lovin life, I appreciate the offer, but I think I might have to break down and get new ones (how else would I spend my time being laid off?!?!  )... I planned on going out wednesday near home, and am sick of being stuck to fishing other peoples holes!! Thanks again though!


If you are buying new ones I would consider buying 7" blades as opposed 
to 8". I am told that 7' blades work fine on a 8" Mora by others that have done it. I would verify that first before I spent the money but I have been told that by more than one person. Huge difference in required effort between a 7 and 8. No real need for an 8" hole in the ice in this part of the country, especially if you have to drill it manually. Just a thought to help you make things a little easier.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

My brother has a sharpening shop yet he wont touch most ice blades says they have so many angles that most of them require a jig and for the money he gets for sharpening it isnt worth the cost of the jig. Most years you can buy new blades when they go on clearance this time of year at places like Gander or Cabelas. Paul


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Check E-Bay. I have bought several sets for under $20.00.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

quicktafix1 said:


> Check E-Bay. I have bought several sets for under $20.00.



Maybe a couple years ago, now everyone on there wants more than retail for them after adding the shipping charges in..........Mark


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

I have8 mora that is 10 yr old still using same blades. Isharpen them according to instructions.They still cut like almost new. One time I had put them on backwards ,found that they would not cut at all.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a thread going a few weeks back with pictures, at least 5 if not more guys told me the blades were backwards, I got pm's telling me they were backwards, so I reversed flipped them and it wouldn't even scratch the surface, I cut about 4" off the handle rewelded the thread insert and now I can use it way better, it was just too tall for me to get any downforce on it, now I can use it waybetter.
I saw a guy this weekend struggle to get one hole drilled.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I do remember that thread no wake. It was brutal !


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

no wake said:


> I had a thread going a few weeks back with pictures, at least 5 if not more guys told me the blades were backwards, I got pm's telling me they were backwards, so I reversed flipped them and it wouldn't even scratch the surface, I cut about 4" off the handle rewelded the thread insert and now I can use it way better, it was just too tall for me to get any downforce on it, now I can use it waybetter.
> I saw a guy this weekend struggle to get one hole drilled.


The guys that were telling you your blades were upsidedown were saying that because they could see a bevel on the bottom of your iron in the photo and they assumed the bevel needs to be up to cut. Well it does need to be up....and down. That was a comical run on that thread. Guys just kept insisting that you were out there trying to punch down holes with an auger with upsidedown blades. These types of irons are double ground and difficult to sharpen if you are not familiar with how to sharpen cutting irons like these. Best to take them to someone that knows how. Just a slight deviation in the angle or pitch and it may as well be upsidedown.
That is a very good point about the height, so many guys try to drill with way too tall an ice tool.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Mam i'm tellim ya, 30yrs older, justa bit shorter too, four inches cut off the handle made for much a better position for me. Originally thepush knob was clear up by my forehead ans I just couldn't get anythignon goin. now it's closer to my chest and i can rider
her all
l the way through, Can't wait for my nils to come next year.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I work in a machine shop and thought I'd sharpen my blades but without the proper jig forget it! Too many what I call confused angles. Never tried to shim them. Have shim stock from .001 to anything higher so if someone could tell me how to do it that would be great.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

try strikemaster blade exchange...about $17 plus your old blades for 8" mora shipped!! just put new ones on mine and going to send in old ones so i have a spare!! usually get a few yrs out of them unless they get hit on the ice or find timber frozen in the ice!!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> If you are buying new ones I would consider buying 7" blades as opposed
> to 8". I am told that 7' blades work fine on a 8" Mora by others that have done it. I would verify that first before I spent the money but I have been told that by more than one person. Huge difference in required effort between a 7 and 8. No real need for an 8" hole in the ice in this part of the country, especially if you have to drill it manually. Just a thought to help you make things a little easier.


Right! I e-mailed Strikemaster about my 8" Mora because I heard you can put 7" on them also. The O/D (outside dimension) of the corkscrew measures 6 3/4". They said 7 or 8" will work, now I'm not sure of the bolt holes lining up. I just purchased new 8" from Gander and they were $19.99 + tax, I haven't used them yet. A seller on e-bay has the 7" and 8" for $24.99 free shipping, buy it now. My old blades did the same thing, just sat there and spun.


----------

